# Can this or will this end the clay bar? - NanoSkin AutoScrub



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

NANOSKIN Autoscrub 6 inch Pad - Better and Faster than Claying 










Wow is all I can say about this new tool and new technology. I believe this will change the way most pro detailers and DIYers will prep their cars. This is truly a time saver and will pay for itself after a couple detail jobs. We have spent in some cases 1-2 hours claying and prepping a midsize sedan (in rough shape) we recently tested the AutoScrub on an Audi S8 and we were finished in about 15 minutes! You really won't believe this until you try it yourself. The AutoScrub will make you leave your clay bar behind. 

NANOSKIN AutoScrub works fast and achieves professional results with the new advanced rubber polymer technology, which replaces the use of clay bars. 

A dual action orbital polisher is required. AutoScrub will safely and easily removes paint over spray, water spots, tree sap, rail dust and other bonded surface contaminants from the surface of automotive paint, glass, moldings and plastic. 

AutoScrub works great with your favorite detail spray or clay lubricant. Unlike the clay bar, the AutoScrub can be cleaned by simply rinsing off the accumulated contaminates with water. If you drop the AutoScrub on the ground, no worries, just rinse the sponge pad clean and you're ready to keep using it. 

AutoScrub allows for sturdy and controlled handling, unlike clay bars where constant reshaping is required. 

Features 
- Lasts up to 4 times longer than clay bars 
- Glides on & off easily for a slick finish 
- If inadvertently dropped on shop floor, simply rinse clean 
- Up to 50-60 uses before you need to replace it 

Directions 
1. Thoroughly wash vehicle free of dust, sand, and dirt. 
2. Mist sufficient detail spray or clay lubricant onto the surface evenly. 
3. Polish the surface with dual action orbital polisher using light pressure (Low Speed). 
4. Wipe off residue and move on to compound and polishing or even go straight to your last step. 

Important tips: 
- Sufficient lubrication is crucial to the AUTOSCRUB application. 
- DO NOT use water 
- DO NOT use with rotary polisher. 

Take a look at the 3 offers we have. Pre Order Pricing is in effect, we should have the first wave by Friday. 









 
NanoSkin AutoScrub 3 inch Kit 
NanoSkin AutoScrub 6 inch Kit 
Nano Skin AutoScrub 6 Inch Pad 

Various photos of how the pad looks and works 

3 inch pad kit 

























6 inch pad on the Griots on an Uber 5 inch backing plate


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

How would this compare to the Nanoskin towel. Notice everyone is jumping on the "nano" terminology to the point where its like "turbo"


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

I would love to see a before and after shot of an in need of prep black panel and a before and after of an already perfected black panel.


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

Anyone w/ experience with this yet? Getting ready to order some pads, clay, etc..


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm curious about this as well. It's almost time for me to detail the family cars. If it works this could be great time saver. I really like the idea of being able to rinse them off if it's dropped. 

Any forum member feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Motown_Dub said:


> I'm curious about this as well. It's almost time for me to detail the family cars. If it works this could be great time saver. I really like the idea of being able to rinse them off if it's dropped.
> 
> Any forum member feedback would be greatly appreciated.


we have over 40 cars on our pad now and have not picked up a clay bar in about 1 month.

no more dropped clay bars, faster times, and better results,


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

pretty cool product, I'll have to order one to try out...


----------



## Jeaster (May 17, 2012)

Definitely going to try this out. I just bought a bunch of clay though.


----------



## dat (Oct 1, 2003)

DetailersDomain said:


> we have over 40 cars on our pad now and have not picked up a clay bar in about 1 month.
> 
> no more dropped clay bars, faster times, and better results,


gonna pick one up. just got a new Rav4 that i am not looking forward to detailing. anything that will save me time is worth the money right now. 

what are you using as the lubricant?


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

All the product descriptions say an orbital polisher is required - is that true for the 3" pad kit too, or was a generic description used for all of them? 

The 3" kit pic shows what looks like a hand applicator.


----------



## smittyATL (Feb 25, 2004)

I would say this was some BS claim if it wasn't coming from a reliable source.

Got any before and after shots? Maybe some videos during use?


----------



## germantoyagain (May 12, 2004)

Phil,

two of my trusted detailing pros have now said this is a must. My only question is I only have Flex DA's since its forced is it ok to used with the Flex?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

I hope I was on that list as your trusted detailer LOL.

I have not used it on a flex I have used it on the PC and Griots and it works great.


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

10CC said:


> All the product descriptions say an orbital polisher is required - is that true for the 3" pad kit too, or was a generic description used for all of them?
> 
> The 3" kit pic shows what looks like a hand applicator.


^


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

ParkeR32 said:


> ^


thanks for the sorry for the delay.

you can use the hand applicator on the 3inch pad so you don't have to use the machine with it.


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

DetailersDomain said:


> thanks for the sorry for the delay.
> 
> you can use the hand applicator on the 3inch pad so you don't have to use the machine with it.


And does that still give it the same finish as the machine would?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

ParkeR32 said:


> And does that still give it the same finish as the machine would?


it will do a good job yes.

it will not be as fast though.


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

DetailersDomain said:


> you can use the hand applicator on the 3inch pad so you don't have to use the machine with it.


 That's good to know since I don't have a machine. Looks like even with just the hand applicator, you'll get the job done faster than regular claying.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

mx5er said:


> That's good to know since I don't have a machine. Looks like even with just the hand applicator, you'll get the job done faster than regular claying.


 Tell ya what ... buy the 3" and clay the front 1/2 of the bottom of the drivers door with it and clay the same sizzed area behind the rear wheel with conventional clay and see which is faster and does the better job. Do this just after winter when the crap is the worst. 

Then come back and let us know which is faster. I can see the larger one on a pc being faster but the 3" on a complete car ... not buying it. 

My take would be the smaller one is made for getting into the areas the larger one won't get into.


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like my product costs are about to go down significantly! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

Jesstzn said:


> Then come back and let us know which is faster. I can see the larger one on a pc being faster but the 3" on a complete car ... not buying it.


 What you have to take into account is the kneading needed for clay to perform its best, which isn't needed for the pad. Need that explained better  

The 3" pad, while not ideal for a whole car, is still about the same surface area as a piece of clay in hand. So all in all I'd bet the pad is still faster. 

Still lovin the towel BTW.


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

Will be trying out the 6" w/ my PC tomorrow.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

that's great let us know how it goes.


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

So far so good, only caveat is I'm using more detailing spray than usual w/ a claybar but the time saved is worth it. Sucks having no steady shade so I'm working around the sun. 



ps 
The adams detail spray smells awesome, rivals Duragloss carwash.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

good to hear. 

just like when claying its good to have a ton of lubricant.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Having trouble ordering this on the website calling now can't wait to try this out.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

did you call us yet didn't get any messages


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

DetailersDomain said:


> did you call us yet didn't get any messages


Yes I did, but will call tomorrow sorry been busy.


----------



## dat (Oct 1, 2003)

To answer your question...yes this may be the end of claying. Just finished using the nano and it is great. Definitely saved my fingers from cramping up with a regular clay bar.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

that's great!


----------



## WeeTallDidTiming (Jul 22, 2011)

how does this thing do with bugs? 
im not talking like a bumper caked full of bugs without prep work. 
like the couple splatters that are still there after bug sponge/initial prep wash. 
i usually find myself going over the front bumper mirrors hood and windshield even after prep/decon to get bugs that are stuck good. 

im def willing to try this product. im normally in 1.5hours of prep/decon at work on cars that arent very hammered. most of the time spent is de bugging/claying rail dust hard water sap poop marks 
id love t cut that time in half 
i think ill order one tomorrow. 

did you say this will work on a flex? i have the 5.5 inch backing plate and use 6" pads all the time. 

oh and does anyone have any expierence with mold spores??? 
little black dots that kinda look like tar but its not. 
ALL of our cars at work get mold spores i think because of our landscaping. 
huuuge pita and can really only come off with clay 
if this new product can tackle those little bastard dots i will switch over to it no questions.


----------



## dat (Oct 1, 2003)

DetailersDomain said:


> that's great!


 yeah, the nanoskin was awesome. too bad that i had to detail my car in poor light. though the paint is clean (i nano, polished, then duraglossed the car) i couldn't see the paint as well as usual. due to a combo of schedule, crap weather, and not enough garage lighting i didn't get out all the imperfections. definitely not my best work. the sun finally came out today and man was i sorta bummed out when i took the car out of the garage.  

oh well, it still looks WAY better than before and i'm not willing to put in the time right now to go back over the whole car. 

but the nanoskin worked great! :thumbup:


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

great to hear the feedback. 

as for the bugs on the mirrors etc, it does well on them clearing out what's left after you remove most with a bug and tar remover.


----------



## Chalm (Jul 25, 2006)

I have used mine twice and love it!!!! Best purchase I've made in a while :thumbup:


----------



## deadbob (Jan 24, 2011)

Last weekend was the first time I was able to use the Autoscrub on the full car. I used it on the windshield and it did wonders there. I couldn't believe how easy and quick it was to do the whole car. Took less than 20 minutes and the paint felt like glass after being Autoscrubbed. 

I couldn't be happier with the results. Sorry clay, but you will only see the light of day when I have to take care of the hard to reach spots.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

that's great!


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

How does the marring incurred from this pad compare to that from a clay bar (little to none, if any at all) on softer paint? That's my biggest concern when strapping a pad like this to a machine.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

FliGi7 said:


> How does the marring incurred from this pad compare to that from a clay bar (little to none, if any at all) on softer paint? That's my biggest concern when strapping a pad like this to a machine.


 marring will occur when the paint is too hot, much like claying. 

marring will occur when you don't have enough lube. 

marring will occur when you put too much pressure on the orbital polisher. 

all much like claying.


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

DetailersDomain said:


> marring will occur when the paint is too hot, much like claying.
> 
> marring will occur when you don't have enough lube.
> 
> ...


 Right, but does the pad induce more, less, or the same amount of marring in the above situations. That is my question and concern. All are obviously prone to marring in certain situations.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

FliGi7 said:


> Right, but does the pad induce more, less, or the same amount of marring in the above situations. That is my question and concern. All are obviously prone to marring in certain situations.


 it would be the same amount or less.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Back in June I ordered my nano pad, but was not able to use it right away due to my car being in the body shop and my other cars did not need a detail as I had just done them a week before I ordered this product. A little background on me I have owned over 40 cars & trucks many of them vw products. I have been into detailing vehicles since I was a kid over 30 years ago I worked at Deel Porsche in Miami now known as The Collection. I was taught the correct way to detail a car by an older Italian gentleman at the dealer. I was taught how to use clay before it was really considered mainstream, and ever since then I have been looking for the next best thing. 

Well today I used the nano pad this is the next best thing it takes so little time to remove overspray, small bits of adhesive left from tape and basically anything else left on the paint. All of those items were on my jetta when I got it back from the body shop. The nano pad removed all of it in no time at all I will recommend this to anyone who needs to clay bar their car. Use the nano pad instead I used the Adam's detail to keep it lubed and a porter cable buffer and then followed it up with some dodo juice wax. The nano pad is truly amazing buy it you'll never use clay again.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Years later .....what's the word on this


----------



## karlorado (Nov 13, 2008)

I first started using the towel version of this 4 years ago and thought it was the 3rd coming of Christ, then got the pads mounted to orbital and never looked back since. In my shop they have 100% replaced clay and all my friends that do their own work have been turned on to it as well.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Nanoskin also has a hand sponge in fine and medium that is only $12.99 per sponge. Much less expensive for those of us taking care of just a few cars. Been using them for over a year and find them much better than clay. With Ultima Waterless Wash+ as a lube, the ability to rinse the sponge after every section and the capability to rinse the sponge if dropped you can decontaminate the whole car in no time with no marring.

https://www.detailersdomain.com/collections/paint-prep/products/nanoskin-autoscrub-sponge-fine-grade


----------



## GoStumpy (Jul 14, 2000)

Years later.. I use an auto scrub towel every day, and I've used my 6" auto scrub pad twice... Both times it marred the surface horribly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

I use the 6" pad by hand. I used it with the DA but that was overkill. Generally 2 or 3 passes by hand will pick everything up. I'll never use clay again.


----------



## PRND[S] (Mar 18, 2015)

If you aren't going to use a DA, I would use the mitt version instead of the pads or towel. The mitt is really easy to use, nearly impossible to drop, and the fabric backside helps keep the polymer side wet/lubricated.


----------



## GoStumpy (Jul 14, 2000)

I like the large towel version, so I can fold it and have essentially 4 squares that I can rotate for each 4 areas of the car..


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I just saw this at a local car event in the form of a hand use pad. Is it really that much better then a clay bar? My car is black so I always question new stuff lol


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

P Q said:


> I just this at a local car even in the form of a hand use pad. Is it really that much better then a clay bar? My car is black so I always question new stuff lol


Way better than clay.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

and by hand you would use it the same way as clay bar?

You have to use their "glide" or does it work with any quick detailer like you would use with a clay bar?


----------



## karlorado (Nov 13, 2008)

Use anything, even your soapy water for wash after rinsing


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I might have to pick one up


----------



## karlorado (Nov 13, 2008)

P Q said:


> I will have to pick one up


fixed


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

thanks lmao


----------



## QnBsDreadnaught (Apr 5, 2016)

Just putting it out there,
I have one of the nano mitts and it is AMAZING. You can really feel it pulling the grit out while you us it. Ive personally had GREAT success using it while just washing my car (ample sudds and lubrication of course) I actually have the mitt in one hand and a soapy sponge in the other and after a couple of passes ill rub the clay portion on the sponge to clean it and then rinse the sponge in the rinse bucket. 
I will say this though, itll be swirl heaven, so you may wanna polish after. 
It is also a time saver, it still takes me about 45+ with the mitt but cant imagine doing it with a clay bar ever again.

Might just have to pick up one of the ones for the polisher....


----------



## PRND[S] (Mar 18, 2015)

I had an opportunity this last Saturday to use my Medium grade NanoSkin AutoScrub mitt on my neighbor's neglected Mini. She apparently never washes it, and the car was covered in gritt, bird poop and small berry-like fruit from a tree.

After pre-soaking and washing I employed the AutoScrub, and for the first time that I've used it, it actually "vibrated" as it was being pulled across the paint due to the contamination still on the clearcoat's surface. However, it made quick work of the problem -- each panel only took a few minutes to go from absolutely gross to glass-smooth.

The only thing that still lets the car down is the fact that the bird poop and fruit have etched the paint because they've been allows to remain on the unwaxed paint for long periods of time. I washed the car on a whim and without my neighbor's permission, but the next time I see her I'm going to see if she will allow me to machine-polish the car and try to remove the etching.


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

PRND[S] said:


> I washed the car on a whim and without my neighbor's permission,


So I reckon you find her attractive? :vampire:


----------



## PRND[S] (Mar 18, 2015)

Not my type, and she's married and pregnant with their first child. I ran into them in the garage, I had just started washing my car and she said something like "Oh, your car always looks so nice. I never wash my car."

As soon as they left in his car, I stopped washing mine and switched. I figured even if they are just going out for breakfast, I can wash a Mini before they get back.  The car still needs work, but at least it is clean.


----------

